# Cant decide what to do! Bike choices!



## chunkytfg (Feb 1, 2009)

RIght here's where I stand ATM. 

I have 2 road bikes and a 10 year old MTB.

THe road bikes are basically my original Saracen Tour which got me into road bikes and my Quest audax/trainer bike which is my normal bike.

The saracen is not really good for alot any more after far to long in the shed being neglected and the MTB is basically only used for the occasional ride out behind SWMBO and the step daughter while they go out on their horses.

So the Quest bike is my 'good' bike that gets used for my little calorie burning jaunts. It's had a full upgrade to Shimano 105 groupset bar the brakes as they need a 57mm drop due to mudguard clearance.

This means that although it is quite heavy it is strong and mechanically very good.

Work will in september be offering the cycle to work scheme for a one off with a max of £1000. THey are doing it through halfords which is a pain but I heard a rumour if you speak to them direct they can pretty much get anything.

The question is what to get. It's too good a chance to miss but on the other hand a £1000 bike doesnt actually get me much better than I allready have in terms of road bike unless I can somehow get hold of a planet X carbon ultegra jobbie! This could be unlikely though.

So do I end up choosing something thats pretty much the same although looking around i'm struggling to find anything with above sora groupsets in that price range or do I go left field and get a new MTB!

The other thing is I live in norfolk and work in london so there would be a benefit to having 2 usable road bikes but I dont want to end up going back a step IYSWIM?

So i guess the question is what would you do?:thumb:

Oh and apologies for the rambling!:lol:


----------



## somouk (Jun 14, 2006)

I wouldnt spend money for the sake of spending money...

But you could have this for £1000 from halfords:

http://www.boardmanbikes.com/road/road_team_carbon.html

If you're not using the mountain bike or don't feel its letting you down then keep hold of it.


----------



## chunkytfg (Feb 1, 2009)

somouk said:


> I wouldnt spend money for the sake of spending money...
> 
> But you could have this for £1000 from halfords:
> 
> ...


But with the current scheme being able to buy a £1000 bike for effectively 
~£600 and being able to pay for it over a year as well just makes it too good an opportunity to turn down.

That Boardman bike was the one I was originally going to go for but it is now selling for £1200 so too much money


----------



## Needs a clean (May 24, 2008)

If i had £1000 to spend on a bike, i would be going for something like this:
http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product_storeId_10001_catalogId_10151_productId_515349_langId_-1_categoryId_165499


----------



## Jace (Oct 26, 2005)

I really dont like the Boardman stuff, its just a branding exercise. 

If it said Apollo would people still be raving about it ?


I myself would keep he bike with 105 on & just upgrade some of the bits, like better wheels/tyres & maybe a pair of Carbon forks, those would make a work of difference to the ride.

Do you need m'guard clearance , couldnt you get away with some Crud Roadracers ?


----------



## chunkytfg (Feb 1, 2009)

Jace said:


> I really dont like the Boardman stuff, its just a branding exercise.
> 
> If it said Apollo would people still be raving about it ?
> 
> ...


I agree re the boardman bikes but you cant argue with a full carbon frame for a grand much like the PLanet X superlight. They wont ever win in terms of quality compared to some of the better carbon frames but they still offer amazing VFM.

Re the 105 bike I agree it could really benefit from an upgrade but I cant justify better wheels etc while still 22st. The ones on it atm are amazingly strong and have proven themselves. I have a set of them on each road bike and although this set are still to turn 1000miles the old ones have done 4k+ miles and they are still true to within about 3mm which to me is pretty impressive.

I dont necessarily need mudguard clearance if I was to get a different bike however on the one I have then yes as it will get used all year round so the winter protection is useful.


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

Jace said:


> I really dont like the Boardman stuff, its just a branding exercise.
> 
> If it said Apollo would people still be raving about it ?


the man talks sense :thumb:

couple of the mags have sung the praises of the spec level of the boardman bikes but have been less complementary about the ride quality and been Halfords they don't seem to be interested if anything goes wrong or you need a specific part for a bike you have bought from them :wall:


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

nothing wrong with the Boardman bikes at all - red the decent cycling press and you'll find they pretty much clean up on best buy awards. I know a couple of very serious riders who own them after owning many big brand bikes, and they rave about them.

There are only about 3 factories in the far east mass producing carbon frames, and they make them for pretty much ALL the big names, so forget all the crap about branding as Trek, Spesh, Bianchi, Scott and everyone else get their bikes (except some very expensive handmade top end frames) from the same place 

Its a shame Halfords just put the Team Carbon up £200 but I suspect its a cheap ploy as the TdF just started and it always causes a peak in bike buying - and cycling has become very trendy again the last 2 years, I suspect you'll see some special offers shortly where prices come back down again 

I have heard 1 or 2 stories where Halfords sourced other brand bikes but it seems the exception rather than the rule - and they wont get a Planet X for example. There will be a very big difference between your old steel audax bike and a moern CF bike like the Boardman so if you are keen to do more cycling I would look at it. Just remember the frame geometry on these newer carbon race bikes will be more aggressive and racey than your audax bike so you will need:

1. to make 100% sure you are well fitted for the bike 
2. spend time getting used to the new position

Good luck with whatever you buy.


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

Singletrack world (i think or MBR or MBUK ) had the Boardman full susser in and whilst they couldn't fault it on paper and spec the ride was very twitchy bordering on unstable great for an experianced rider who can grab it by the horns and rail it round but given that the bike seems to be pushed out of halfords its going to be mainly taken on by a "novice" with cash to burn and probably going to end up in a world of gravel rash 


I got a I-drive XCR5 from them the other year (i still have it) and its a cracking bike imported direct from the US rather than the UK importer (Hotwheels who will not touch them as they are classed as a "gray import" ) but i needed to replace the main and bottom bracket pivot bearings Hotwheels didn't want to know or give me a part number and well halfords "that part is not showing on the computer not much we can do" despite it been under warranty :wall: i knew what i needed and managed to source the parts mail order from a GT stockiest but with something like the boardman i can see trouble in ordering some parts and their bike hut staff locally at least leads a lot to be desired (would you let kwick fit service your car?) im fortunate i used to work in a bike shop part time 



But i know planet-x/on one do they cycle to work scheme if you can get your HR to bend the rules a bit just a shame that you seem so tied in


----------



## Perfection Detailing (Nov 3, 2007)

I've been into biking for sometime now and recently brought a Boardman team carbon bike on ebay which was brand new still boxed for £700 (so pretty chuffed that it has just gone up to £1200) and it is a great bike. Only done about 400 miles on it so far including 2 races and honestly can not fault it so far, excellent spec bike and very well balanced and wipes the floor with anything else in it price range. You will always get the guys on their Specialized and Treks etc looking down their noses at you, but they really shouldn't the Boardman is a fine bike indeed.

And I have owned all the top branded makes in my time Trek, Ridley, Specialized, Pinarello etc.

I'm happy with the bike anyway


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

the OP was talking about Boardman road bikes and its those that have a good rep - dont know anything about their mountain bike setups. 

Only the frame, forks and saddle are Boardman kit so every other part on the bike can easily be sourced/replaced/serviced by a bike shop - Ritchey/FSA finishing kit is common as dirt on bikes of that spec and the SRAM drivetrain is very widely used and gaining a good rep for itself against the established players of Campag and Shimano. 

As always with a bike, THE most important thing is that it fits properly. Not every bike/frame will fit every rider, so take your time and go try one. I'm told the Boardman stocking branches are good at letting people take a test ride so its worth a look.

I have a soft spot for the Boardman Comp SC single speed, but I have recently built a cracking singlespeed with an old 531 frame and bits for half the price, so really cant justify another one yet


----------



## chunkytfg (Feb 1, 2009)

andy monty said:


> But i know planet-x/on one do they cycle to work scheme if you can get your HR to bend the rules a bit just a shame that you seem so tied in


I'd love to do that but the company is a touch large(10000+ employees!!) to do that hence it only being a one time thing for us!!

I appreciate all the comments guys Re bike fit etc so once I've had the introduction of the scheme confirmed I will be getting a second road bike.

I have also heard that halfords can get hold of other brands so will be ringing them to find out which ones!

Many thanks.:thumb:


----------



## Jace (Oct 26, 2005)

chunkytfg said:


> I have also heard that halfords can get hold of other brands so will be ringing them to find out which ones!


They buy the bikes from retailers @ retail, just so they can clench the deal.

the problem comes when you have a warranty issue as technicaly your not the original buyer, halfords are.


----------



## andycole (Jun 8, 2006)

Jace said:


> They buy the bikes from retailers @ retail, just so they can clench the deal.
> 
> the problem comes when you have a warranty issue as technicaly your not the original buyer, halfords are.


That could be an interesting point with warranty on the Cycle to Work scheme as I don't actually own my Boardman till I've paid the final payment back to my employer. Mind you i have the receipt for it anyway
Cheers
AC


----------



## Jace (Oct 26, 2005)

Whilst were talking of Halfruads, they may have some cracking deals on GT bikes soon.

GT have pulled out of supplying them & are focusing on the IBD.


----------

